# Salt Dogg SHPE1500



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am currently considering purchasing a new salt dogg spreader. I was wondering if anyone has these and what the pros and cons are? Thanks.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I love mine, its been great. I have an older model so I dont know if there any cons on the newer models


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you. I appreciate it!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Good solid unit at a fair price.


----------



## blizzardsnow (Feb 3, 2009)

It's a pretty well built model, I have one that we've been running for the last 4 years. The controls are easy to fine tune to the conditions, spread pattern is even. my biggest complaint is that when it gets really cold, say below 15 degrees, the salt does not flow worth a s***. it will drive you to drink. If it's in the teens or below- trust me, don't go anywhere without a ground rod or a similar stick to poke the salt down, even with the vibrator on. Warm temperatures or extremely dry bulk salt and its my favorite of our spreaders but in very cold conditions or wet salt I want to set it on fire. Just my 2 cents from my experience.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Good spreaders I just bought my second one. Buy the 2 yard model easier resale bigger hopper and you can put less salt in a bigger salter but you can't put more salt in the smaller one. Plus it's only a few hundred difference in price. Good luck!


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks guys I early appreciate it. Im going to call the dealers around me and see what kind of prices they have on them tomorrow.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

blizzardsnow;1874502 said:


> It's a pretty well built model, I have one that we've been running for the last 4 years. The controls are easy to fine tune to the conditions, spread pattern is even. my biggest complaint is that when it gets really cold, say below 15 degrees, the salt does not flow worth a s***. it will drive you to drink. If it's in the teens or below- trust me, don't go anywhere without a ground rod or a similar stick to poke the salt down, even with the vibrator on. Warm temperatures or extremely dry bulk salt and its my favorite of our spreaders but in very cold conditions or wet salt I want to set it on fire. Just my 2 cents from my experience.


What he said. Exactly what he said. Can't complain too much about mine at all


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Grasshackers;1874836 said:


> Thanks guys I early appreciate it. Im going to call the dealers around me and see what kind of prices they have on them tomorrow.


Dexter Company, Bucyrus, OH. Kevin Peacock, 419.528.9819. Tell him Jarrett told you to call.


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay thanks, ill call him today.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

What are you putting it into? If an f150, it will be a little heavy for it, if a 3/4 ton truck you'll be fine, but with how it holds the 1.5 yards of salt, closer to the rear or the truck, you could use a 2 yard spreader that distributes the weight better and holds more obviously. 

a shpe1500 is about $3200-3600 depending on your dealer/location. Spend the extra money and go with something like a 2 yard boss vbx or at very least the shpe2250 model, with better motors etc. The 1.5 saltdogg isn't bad for one or two seasons, but controllers suck, wiring sucks and spinner motors all go bad.. just not worth if.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I like mine just fine. Paid 3K for it.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;1878913 said:


> What are you putting it into? If an f150, it will be a little heavy for it, if a 3/4 ton truck you'll be fine, but with how it holds the 1.5 yards of salt, closer to the rear or the truck, you could use a 2 yard spreader that distributes the weight better and holds more obviously.
> 
> a shpe1500 is about $3200-3600 depending on your dealer/location. Spend the extra money and go with something like a 2 yard boss vbx or at very least the shpe2250 model, with better motors etc. The 1.5 saltdogg isn't bad for one or two seasons, but controllers suck, wiring sucks and spinner motors all go bad.. just not worth if.


Completely agree.Buyers uses the very cheapest wire,motors,connectors and their engineering of a decent spread pattern is SERIOUSLY flawed.I have a 1500 and it only works now because I've either changed or enhanced the components.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ramairfreak98ss;even tho878913 said:


> What are you putting it into? If an f150, it will be a little heavy for it, if a 3/4 ton truck you'll be fine, but with how it holds the 1.5 yards of salt, closer to the rear or the truck, you could use a 2 yard spreader that distributes the weight better and holds more obviously.
> 
> a shpe1500 is about $3200-3600 depending on your dealer/location. Spend the extra money and go with something like a 2 yard boss vbx or at very least the shpe2250 model, with better motors etc. The 1.5 saltdogg isn't bad for one or two seasons, but controllers suck, wiring sucks and spinner motors all go bad.. just not worth if.


My 1500 has been great even tho its an older model, I just replaced the sinner motor this year after 7 years of hard work.


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks guys I appreciate all the feed back. I went with the 1500, got it all wired up today. This is my first year spreading bulk material and didn't want to invest to much into it. If everything goes well I will be looking at other ones in the future. Its going in a Dodge 2500 with airbags on the rear so weight isn't an issue.


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love mine .had it for 2 seasons now and and 180 tons trough it.just take care of it and keep the electrical connections clean and dielectric grease.every now and then take an air compressor and electrical cleaner to maintain those connections .i have the 2 yard model and even added side boards to keep salt from spilling into the truck


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks, Im real big an preventive maintenance, so this week I'm going to fluid film whatever i think will need it, and I will use diaelectric grease on it, i use dielectric grease on the plow plugs after each use.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Grasshackers;1878976 said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate all the feed back. I went with the 1500, got it all wired up today. This is my first year spreading bulk material and didn't want to invest to much into it. If everything goes well I will be looking at other ones in the future. Its going in a Dodge 2500 with airbags on the rear so weight isn't an issue.


Kevin take care of you or did you find a deal closer?


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

Kevin gave me a good price, but he didn't have one in stock I believe, and he's 2 hrs from me, picked mine up for 3200, half hour from me. Thank you though I appreciate it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tuney443;1878946 said:


> Completely agree.Buyers uses the very cheapest wire,motors,connectors and their engineering of a decent spread pattern is SERIOUSLY flawed.I have a 1500 and it only works now because I've either changed or enhanced the components.


LOL, seems so simple, yet they can't seem to get it right.

The UTG spreader pattern isn't worth a crap either.

I can't wait until I have the funds for more real salt spreaders. Hydraulic all the way.

I have 2 electric, and they have been nothing but flaming POS. Compared to hydraulic, that is.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

We have three of the. 2000s, and have no problems at all. However, the buyers controllers are junk. Just lost one and replaced it with a Karrier brand and it works better than ever !!!


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

Everything is working great got it hooked up on sunday, I have a few questions tho. The baffles on the inside do they need adjusted? What do you guys typically run the auger and spinner on? The ideal rate I'm looking for is 600# / acre. Sorry for all the questions, as I am new to spreading bulk material.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We take the baffles out of ours, auger on 5-6 and spinner between 4 and 8.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

We have 3 of these. If yor salt is wet make sure to keep a 1 1/4" (double check that size) in the truck so you can manually turn the auger if it gets jammed. I didn't know that unclogging method until after I shoveled one out.


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay, thanks I will.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Junk in my opinion. I have a 1 Year old 2 yard and I hate it. Run about 20 ton thru it is all. Paid 3500 for it. 2500 will take it. I want it gone.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

procuts0103;1884057 said:


> Junk in my opinion. I have a 1 Year old 2 yard and I hate it. Run about 20 ton thru it is all. Paid 3500 for it. 2500 will take it. I want it gone.


Man you're still stuck on that 2500


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha its only a year old.... ok black Friday sale. Make offer!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

PM incoming...


----------



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

Just sold one 7 yr old 2000 for 2k with new bearings and auger. , still have a 7 yr old 2000 that I have had from new, never a problem. Clean it after every storm. Have one 2250 that we used half of last year, loved it. And have another 2250 still in shrink wrap on the skid waiting to go on another truck in the next week or two. 
What is the issue that you guys are talking about the controllers being junk. And others being better. I never had any issues, so I would like to know what is better. 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

We have never had any issues either. I'm a little worried hearing you guys talk. My oldest is about 4 years. Did I just get lucky?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We were burning Salt Dogg controllers up like crazy a couple years ago. We switched everything over to Karrier and haven't had an issue since.

I'd never have something I was relying on to function like a spreader controller without having at least 1 spare though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

So if I'm reading this correctly the Omega 3006620 is the drop in replacement for the 1500s. Sounds like maybe I should have one on hand just in case. 3am is no time to discover a problem.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The Omega 2070 is the direct replacement for Salt Dogg controllers. The original poly boxes came with that controller. I think the larger ones 3 yards and up still come with it.

I hate the lag time that's in the digital ones too. The analog Karriers are within a second on response time from turning the switch off to on and on to off. Same with adjusting the dials.

We learned after they switched to the digital controllers to have at least 1 spare on hand. Now we try to have a spare for every 2 trucks. Same with motors/gearboxes. Nothing is worse than a breakdown, except a breakdown at 3 in the morning with no parts at the shop to fix what's broken.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's why I wanna dump mine and buy another fisher poly caster. Imo the fisher is superior to all other spreaders.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;1885149 said:


> The Omega 2070 is the direct replacement for Salt Dogg controllers. The original poly boxes came with that controller. I think the larger ones 3 yards and up still come with it.
> 
> I hate the lag time that's in the digital ones too. The analog Karriers are within a second on response time from turning the switch off to on and on to off. Same with adjusting the dials.
> 
> We learned after they switched to the digital controllers to have at least 1 spare on hand. Now we try to have a spare for every 2 trucks. Same with motors/gearboxes. Nothing is worse than a breakdown, except a breakdown at 3 in the morning with no parts at the shop to fix what's broken.


Thanks for the info guys. I'll be ordering one today.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't get in a terrible big hurry, the last time I talked to Karrier, early last week, they were some 600 units behind in production...


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

How old were your units when the controllers started going bad?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;1885188 said:


> Don't get in a terrible big hurry, the last time I talked to Karrier, early last week, they were some 600 units behind in production...


Thanks for the heads up. Is there any other substitute?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Grasshackers;1885605 said:


> How old were your units when the controllers started going bad?


The worst ones were the ones right after they switched from analog to digital. We lost 2 in less than 15 minutes on 1 box. After that, we started switching to Karrier. We have 2 spare Karrier controllers, 1 in Athens and 1 for me in Wooster.

We do have 1 box that's still on the original black face digital controller, and it's 4 years old now.

For what it's worth, the 2 boxes that we bought before the switch to digital still have the original analog controllers that they came with new. Those boxes have easily spread 500 tons of salt each. We've changed the auger and spinner motors once on one (I blame a bad alternator for these going bad), and the front bearing once on the other. The newer ones have all had a spinner motor changed, and I think 2 has had an auger motor and gearbox combo changed.


[email protected];1885908 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Is there any other substitute?


Not as far as I know, unless you get another one from Buyers, but then you're in the same boat. I think they've gotten the newer ones a little bit better than they used to be.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

SnowGuy;1879877 said:


> We have three of the. 2000s, and have no problems at all. However, the buyers controllers are junk. Just lost one and replaced it with a Karrier brand and it works better than ever !!!


Just to be clear, the Karrier controllers are a direct replacement? Same plugs as the OEM controller? There is no splicing or changing plugs? The model 3006620 seems to be the one listed for the sphe 1500 and 2000.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ours were plug and play.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. Ordered one today


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

[email protected];1887236 said:


> Thanks guys. Ordered one today


You'll love it, especially if you've got the digital boxes. There's pretty much no lag from turning the switch on to the box running. The digital controllers have some lag that drives me nuts.


----------



## RWS81 (Dec 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks guys. Ordered one today


I know this is a old thread ,but how did the new controller work


----------

